# 18x8.5 wheel...what size tires



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

I just got a good deal on a set of BBS CH wheels in 18x8.5 et30 for my 2002 TT Coupe Quattro. What is the appropriate tire size for this wheel? I care more about performance and dont really go for the stretched look. Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I would say somethung like 235/40.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I run 225 40 18 its the stock size +1 and pretty cheap for tires


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you have pics of your setup you could post?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

You can also look up tires for a B7 S4 on tirerack beacause it came with 18x8.5 bbs ch's and it will give you the oem tire sizes.


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the S4.

I am concerned about fitment and rubbing on the TT versus the S4. I know people squeeze some pretty wide wheels on the TT so I dont know if that is really an issue. I do not want to use spacers or anything like that.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> I would say somethung like 235/40.


this^^^. These are the oem size for the euro TT QS which came with 18 x 8.5...at least in the rear.

edit: I have them on the front of mine (18 x 8) and they work well so would be fine on 18 x 8.5.










rears are 265/35. 

cheers


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok thanks!

That is what I was looking for. I think I will order a set of 235/40/18s unless anyone else chimes in with other ideas prior to the weekend.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

hemicuda1313 said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> That is what I was looking for. I think I will order a set of 235/40/18s unless anyone else chimes in with other ideas prior to the weekend.


Just remember that they are slightly taller (with a 94mm sidewall) when compared to a 225/40 (which is standard for the 18 x 8s and has a 90mm sidewall) than what your car is geared for, so you'll have a ever so slight speedo error. Not enough to really cause issues unless your local cops are really really anal about the limit.

Edit: Suprisingly, you can actually notice an improvement in ride with the extra 4mm. i wouldn't have thought is would make a difference, but I certainly noticed it when i went from the 225/40s to the 235/40s. also, I've had no pothole damage to my rims either since the upgrade. win-win.


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

The S4 came with 18x8 CH's not 18x8.5. Run the 225/40 as mentioned above, won't have very much stretch at all and it's a very easy to find tire size.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

245s are a good fit for 8.5in wheel at the very least i would run 235s but i do auto-x and despise stretch


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

235/40/r18 on 18x8.5


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

245/40/18 is a square tire for an 18 x 8.5" wheel.


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like I will get 235 or 245. Ill post pics once I have it ready.


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone know if the set up with 245 or 235s will rub at all on the wheel described in the original post? 

Trying to order tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i would love a good set of lightweight 17x8.5 wheels for a mkIV anyone know of any?


----------



## Carltton (Mar 19, 2013)

*stock 2001 TT quattro roadster; for 18x8 or 18x8.5 5x100 wheels do I need spacers etc*

I would like experienced forum Tt mk1 quattro owners help.
I am thinking of getting 18x8 or 18x8.5 wheels and no stretch tires for aforementioned TT MK1.
Could I do so without lowering car and/or using spacers?
I am a novice at forums and in case I can't navigate here feel free to use my yahoo address: [email protected]
Thanks in advance.
Carltton


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have 225/40's up front and they are definitely a stretched looking tire, I'd say 235 or 245 would be good


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Why are ppl suggesting a 225 for a 8.5in wheel? The factory 7.5in wheels use a 225! The guy clearly said he doesnt like stretch and cares more about having a proper tire setup than a rubberband stretched on a 10in wheel. 

235 or 245 would be optimal. 
I have 18x8s and 18x9 in the back and it has 215s in front and 225s in the back from the previous owner and it blows! Grip is pathetic, ride is rough and to me it looks retarded. I can't wait to swap some 235s in front and 265s in back. We are lucky to have good tire/wheel clearance to fit a decent setup on. Why ruin it with stretch.


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

*225 mk1 tt*

Hello I am a noob. I have read this thread and feel very enlightened now. Lots of good info but I was hoping someone could provide a specific answer to my question. In a few months i'm going to be acquiring a new set of Miro 111's and i'm trying to find the correct tires to go along with them for when I buy. The specs on the wheel is as follows, 18"x8.5 square set ET 35 my car is lowered approximately 2 in. I'm not wanting the stretched look or any rubbing issues. I want them to ride nice and perform decent I do not track the car but do tend to get crazy at times  What size would be perfect for me?


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

235


----------

